

Reports coming in BitPay has been hacked. Over $80M worth of bitcoin gone? - kushti
http://thebitcoinnews.co.uk/2014/01/04/reports-coming-in-bitpay-has-been-hacked-over-80000000-worth-of-bitcoin-gone/

======
nkuttler
Just spreading the FUD. This is complete nonsense (and has no content anyway)

